# Michelle obama and Hanoi Jane



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Why am I not surprised.

'Hanoi Jane' is Michelle Obama?s role model | Fox News


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

These communist socialist evil people were elected not once but twice! Sadly Mrs. I, nothing surprises me anymore.
God PLEASE Save this Great Republic!


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Unlike some veterans who still hold a grudge, I refuse to let Hanoi Jane live rent free in my brain.
But the fact remains that she commited treason. And I have not forgotten what she did.

US Constitution, Article III, Section 3: Treason against the United States, shall consist only in levying War against them, or in ADHERING TO THEIR ENEMIES, GIVING THEM AID AND COMFORT. (emphasis mine) No Person shall be convicted of Treason unless on the Testimony of two Witnesses to the same overt act, or on Confession in open Court.

The photographs of her trip to North Vietnam, and the statements she made to our troops over Radio Hanoi, while we were still actively engaged in open hostilities, satisfies a charge of treason.
Treason is the only crime mentioned in the Constitution, so obviously our Founding Fathers were serious about it.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

You want to know what burned my butt when I was an MP at Ft. Rucker back in 85? While Hanoi Jane was on the list of people not allowed on post, her work-out video tapes were sold at the PX.

I've only had one bumper sticker that had obscenity on it. "Boycott Jane Fonda, American Traitor, Commie Bitch."


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

What obsenity?


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

Lol, I could say the Obama's couldn't be anymore retarded, but their ambitious.









:mrgreen:


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

"Birds of a feather flock together".


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

They had pictures of those two accompanying the article little Willy climbed up so far I think he is somewhere behind my navel.


----------



## Silverback (Jan 20, 2014)

hum...


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Unlike some veterans who still hold a grudge, I refuse to let Hanoi Jane live rent free in my brain.
> But the fact remains that she commited treason. And I have not forgotten what she did.


That's okay RPD. I hate her enough for the both of us.

I wanted to put a urinal in my bathroom at home just so I could put a Jane Fonda urinal cake in it, but Mrs Inor would not let me.


----------



## Arizona Infidel (Oct 5, 2013)

> there's Jane Fonda, a beautiful, engaged, politically savvy, sharp woman."


 So now we use "beautiful, engaged, politically savvy, sharp" to describe COMMIE BITCH!


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Actually, . . . I cannot say anything about either one of them.

I'm a pastor and don't use those words.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------

